# Starks hits game-winner for Texas A&M



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> STILLWATER, Okla. (AP) - Texas A&M coach Gary Blair had a feeling Takia Starks was due.
> 
> The Aggies' leading scorer hit a jumper with 0.3 seconds remaining to help *No. 13 Texas A&M survive another scare from Oklahoma State with a 62-60 win Saturday night.
> *
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6482948


----------

